# Pre-shot Routine



## washathi (Sep 24, 2014)

18 months after restarting golf I'm generally hitting the ball ok. But just every now and then I'll top or shank or slice a ball. With the next few shots I'm generally back in the groove again.

I talked to my pro and he said I should establish a routine before each shot so as to get my mind and body in the right zone to play the shot. That makes lots of sense. So what do other people do as their pre-shot routine? Just a practice swing or two or something more elaborate? Or does it depend on the shot?


----------



## Region3 (Sep 24, 2014)

There's nothing mystical about it, it's just doing the same thing every shot so that it becomes automatic and you don't have to think about it.

Personally, I rarely take a practice swing unless there's something unusual about the shot or the lie. I will look at the shot from behind the ball to pick a line and 'see' the shot, then set up to the ball the same each time - club first then line myself up with the club.


----------



## DaveM (Sep 24, 2014)

I stand behind the ball pick a point about 3ft infront of the ball. Take my stance lining up to the point I picked out, then four waggles then swing.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 24, 2014)

There's plenty of advice available. It depends how much you want to go into this and whether you want to invest a few quid (literally). You could look at this http://www.pre-shot.co.uk/ or your could download New Golf Thinking which has some excellent advice.


----------



## the_coach (Sep 24, 2014)

washathi said:



			18 months after restarting golf I'm generally hitting the ball ok. But just every now and then I'll top or shank or slice a ball. With the next few shots I'm generally back in the groove again.

I talked to my pro and he said I should establish a routine before each shot so as to get my mind and body in the right zone to play the shot. That makes lots of sense. So what do other people do as their pre-shot routine? Just a practice swing or two or something more elaborate? Or does it depend on the shot?
		
Click to expand...

better if it's the same over each shot, gets the brain ready, you'll see the Pro's stick to their routine you see it nearly always takes them the same amount of time - but whatever you finally settle on your PSR shouldn't be a long or labored one.

my advice as you got to the tee, if it's not your shot you're already deciding what club it is, have taken it of the bag so when you're up. you're ready. or walking to shot on fairway you've pretty much picked the club so ready to go straight into PSR when it's your turn to play.

best way is to get a few feet behind the ball first, as it's the best place to see the target line for the shot, you can also visualize the shot you want to play - a key to helping the brain give you the swing motion you want, really define the target, smaller area it is again the better the brain reacts - don't be vague you'll get a vague shot outcome.
 pick where you want the ball to go (not where you don't want it to go - strange but been proved the brain doesn't really compute the difference so think about the lake, bunker odds on that where you'll end up)

so behind the ball pick a defined target, have a rehearsal swing from behind the ball. I'd say better to do it there then if doesn't disturb your aim point when you get to the ball. 
then still from behind pick a spot 2 to 3 feet on that line in front of the ball to the target.
 easier with 3 reference points to keep the line foremost in the mind as you then walk to the side of the ball to take up your stance. 

aim the clubface square to the line first. then take your stance (do it the other way around, stance first you more likely end up aiming wrong) settle in to posture a couple looks to target, when the eyes get back to the ball for the last time take that as a trigger to gently start (not jerk) the takeaway, not good to stay frozen over the ball tends to make the takeaway quick & jerky.

longer to write down than to do, whole thing from picking the club, getting behind to pick the line, make the rehearsal swing if you're someone who has one, some don't, no right or wrongs in that, then walk around clubface aimed first etc it need not take longer than 15 secs from picking the club.

whether you have 2 or 1 or no rehearsal swings, whether once over the ball you have 3, 2 or 1 look to target, is kinda personal something you have to figure to match your temperament, just don't have 4, 5, 6 rehearsal swings 6 looks to target won't help you or your playing partners.

whatever short routine you develop just used to spending some time doing it at the range, so you get used to it, know roughly then how long if feels for your PSR so you can then better stick to it even when you get nervous, just make sure whatever it is you always do the same. brain then gets used to whats going on easy to be more consistent & it's something that stops your mind wandering stops you getting nervous etc.


----------



## G_Mulligan (Sep 24, 2014)

Same here I rarely make a practice swing unless it is an unusual shot. The main part of the PSR is quieting the mind. You don't want technical stuff running through your head but if you do want a simple swing thought make it quiet and push it to the back. The technique I use with clients is to have a nice soft sounding number like 'one' 'nine' or 'eleven' repeating in your head. This takes your thoughts from the analytical front part of the brain to the instinctive subconscious.


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 24, 2014)

washathi said:



			18 months after restarting golf I'm generally hitting the ball ok. But just every now and then I'll top or shank or slice a ball. With the next few shots I'm generally back in the groove again.

I talked to my pro and he said I should establish a routine before each shot so as to get my mind and body in the right zone to play the shot. That makes lots of sense. So what do other people do as their pre-shot routine? Just a practice swing or two or something more elaborate? Or does it depend on the shot?
		
Click to expand...


Hitting tops and shanks are technical faults.  Weight staying back will cause tops. Any number of reasons for the shanks.  I am sorry but a PSR will not stop these from occurring. You must fix the fault.  All the PSR does is prepare you for the shot. If the technique is largely flawed, the result will be the same no matter what you do pre-shot.


Everyone makes these faults from time to time. The aim to reduce the number of them and the impact they have on your score. By this I mean, you may see a better player thin an iron shot and kind of get away with it, but you are unlikely to see him hit it so fat it the ball lands 10yards away into a ditch.


----------



## Grogger (Sep 24, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			Hitting tops and shanks are technical faults.  Weight staying back will cause tops. Any number of reasons for the shanks.  I am sorry but a PSR will not stop these from occurring. You must fix the fault.  All the PSR does is prepare you for the shot. If the technique is largely flawed, the result will be the same no matter what you do pre-shot.


Everyone makes these faults from time to time. The aim to reduce the number of them and the impact they have on your score. By this I mean, you may see a better player thin an iron shot and kind of get away with it, but you are unlikely to see him hit it so fat it the ball lands 10yards away into a ditch.
		
Click to expand...

100% agree with this! 

I used to worry about a pre shot routine when all I needed to do was improve my technique and have a couple of lessons. I don't really have a pre shot routine as such. I just take a couple of practice swings then hit the ball. Sometimes to take my mind of things I'll think of a catchy song chorus and sing it in my head. Sounds daft but it works for me


----------



## London mike 61 (Sep 24, 2014)

Over the last year I have refined my PSR to include gripping the club, but it still only takes about 15 to 20 seconds to complete.

It goes something like this; stand behind ball facing target , grip club so that back of hand matches same as face of club, raise club and pick aim point, find point on ground close by in line with target, stand parallel with target line and aim club face to aim point.

With feet together , flare the leading foot and take the trail foot back to shoulder width apart, bend forward and stick bum out a bit to lengthen spine , take one or two practice swings then one quick look at target and fire away!!

It might not be perfect but it works for me.


----------



## Region3 (Sep 25, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			Hitting tops and shanks are technical faults.  Weight staying back will cause tops. Any number of reasons for the shanks.  I am sorry but a PSR will not stop these from occurring. You must fix the fault.  All the PSR does is prepare you for the shot. If the technique is largely flawed, the result will be the same no matter what you do pre-shot.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed that a PSR will not fix a technical swing fault, but what it does do is (if done properly) set you up to the shot the same each time so that grip, posture, aim and ball position are right.

Get those wrong and even a good swing can produce bad results.


----------



## Ads749r (Sep 25, 2014)

Muscle memory. If you keep repeating a good swing/psr it helps to execute the good shot. My psr is pick a target just in front of the ball ie: divot, different shade of grass or broken tee and then take 2 smooth practice swings behind the ball down my target line then step in line club face up with target in front of the ball and then swing away. Only takes about 7 secs.


----------



## duncan mackie (Sep 25, 2014)

I establish the exact spot I am aiming to land the ball, regardless of the distance involved or type of shot, which I find keeps the analytical side occupied long enough to 'just swing'. Total PSR time circa 3 sec.

For blind shots it has to be a spot on the horizon, which strangle doesn't seem to work as well. Whilst arguably this is all another version of picking a spot in front of the ball; personally I don't find that works well for me as my sub-concious seems to interpret that thought in a way that influences my swinging.

Pitching and chipping will still find me taking practice swings but not with any PSR in mind - I am working on removing these too and go with my full shot approach.


----------



## lex! (Sep 25, 2014)

Ads749r said:



			Muscle memory. If you keep repeating a good swing/psr it helps to execute the good shot. My psr is pick a target just in front of the ball ie: divot, different shade of grass or broken tee and then take 2 smooth practice swings behind the ball down my target line then step in line club face up with target in front of the ball and then swing away. Only takes about 7 secs.
		
Click to expand...

As above for me. I once had a playing lesson and my pro told me to prepare carefully, and take 2 practice swings, and make each practice swing look exactly like a real swing to some imaginary person watching from afar.


----------



## washathi (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks very much for all the ideas. I did try it on the range. But....

I lined up the shot and picked a point to aim at. Did a practice swing and then hit the shot. 

But I'm sloooooooooooow. I already have a bit of a routine for my swing - I set my feet, flex my knees, raise my chin, waggle the club once or twice and then swing. If I do all that for a practice swing too, then I'm not going to be Mr Popular on the course. 

Lots of pros don't seem to do a full swing for their practice. Its more of a "loosener" as if they're loosening their shoulders while they think about the shot they're about to play. I guess the people who talk about a full rehearsal of the shot they're about to play are quicker at setting up than me.


----------



## turkish (Sep 25, 2014)

I usually have 3 practice swings. with each one being a bit bigger than the next- making sure i'm getting the correct distance for contact and feel i'm getting the right path... im a newbie though but feel it hes me so far


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 25, 2014)

Tee ball up - couple swishes quick look then hit the ball


----------



## 3565 (Sep 27, 2014)

PSR, stand in the Think Box, check lie, yardage, wind direction, pin placement, type of shot to play, select club, rehearse shot to be played, pick out a specific TARGET in the distance, draw eyes back to ball to pick an intermediate spot just in front of the ball,  walk into the Play Box, AIM club head to the spot and target, take STANCE, build POSTURE, look at distant target saying to myself WIDE (backswing) PRESSURE (forward shaft lean staying on top of the ball) and let it go. It takes as long as it takes for me to be ready to play the shot.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 27, 2014)

My pre-shot routine.
If I have a fag lit up, take a drag.
If I haven't, and it's been a while, roll one up.
Why make the game so technical????


----------



## London mike 61 (Sep 27, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			My pre-shot routine.
If I have a fag lit up, take a drag.
If I haven't, and it's been a while, roll one up.
Why make the game so technical????
		
Click to expand...

Ha,ha love it!  :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 27, 2014)

3565 said:



			PSR, stand in the Think Box, check lie, yardage, wind direction, pin placement, type of shot to play, select club, rehearse shot to be played, pick out a specific TARGET in the distance, draw eyes back to ball to pick an intermediate spot just in front of the ball,  walk into the Play Box, AIM club head to the spot and target, take STANCE, build POSTURE, look at distant target saying to myself WIDE (backswing) PRESSURE (forward shaft lean staying on top of the ball) and let it go. It takes as long as it takes for me to be ready to play the shot.
		
Click to expand...

Think box ?! Play Box ?! 

Is that like stepping into the cube ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 27, 2014)

Big box, little box (god that takes me back to those rave days)


----------

